

Sunspot activity may trigger another Maunder cycle - ChuckMcM
http://solarscience.msfc.nasa.gov/SunspotCycle.shtml

======
ChuckMcM
Some more sensational coverage in The Register [1]. The correlation between
low sunspot activity and the 'mini ice-age' is well documented, its not proven
that solar activity caused that ice age, but it looks like we are getting a
chance to run the experiment again.

I'm continuing to follow are reports from the STEREO mission [2]. After
reading this paper [3] on the correlation between geomagnetic activity on the
sun and terrestrial temperatures.

[1] <http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/14/ice_age/>

[2] <http://stereo.gsfc.nasa.gov/>

[3]
[http://sait.oat.ts.astro.it/MSAIt760405/PDF/2005MmSAI..76..9...](http://sait.oat.ts.astro.it/MSAIt760405/PDF/2005MmSAI..76..969G.pdf)

